# Getting to Valencia



## huckdog (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi everyone! 
My son is driving down to see me in Valencia in March and wants to know the best route. He's leaving from Gloucester and should he go direct to northern Spain or through France. I've never done the trip, I've always flown! Can I have your thoughts please?


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Portsmouth to Bilbao. (IMO)


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

VFR said:


> Portsmouth to Bilbao. (IMO)


I agree. The drive through France is long and laborious ... and expensive (especially the extortionate tolls!).


----------



## peedee (Aug 30, 2015)

huckdog said:


> Hi everyone!
> My son is driving down to see me in Valencia in March and wants to know the best route. He's leaving from Gloucester and should he go direct to northern Spain or through France. I've never done the trip, I've always flown! Can I have your thoughts please?


If it's just to get to you as quickly and easily as possible then the boat to Bilbao would seem best but if he wants to make the journey down a trip then the drive through france can be enjoyable.
We've done it by the newhaven - Dieppe ferry then a gentle drive with three overnight stops, driving for around 5 hours a day


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Or, Plymouth to Roscoff - another long drive but easily done in two days

Or, Plymouth to Santander - only half an hour from Bilbao

Depends on his preferred departure and arrival port


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We have only ever used the tunnel and driven through France (SWMBO suffers from mal-de-mer) Don't recall that the tolls were excessive, given that much of the time we were on the motorway.


----------



## huckdog (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks for that advice. I relayed it to my son but he still isn't sure whether he wants a long trip or a short one. I think he may want to do a bit of sight seeing on the way down. Actually, he's never left the UK before!!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Best things is for him to use Michelin route planner and maps, traffic news, weather forecast, restaurants and hotel booking and set up the options to suit his needs


----------



## huckdog (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks very much for that! I'll send it to him and he can make up his mind.


----------



## Robors2 (Jun 12, 2015)

huckdog said:


> . Actually, he's never left the UK before!!


So he never driven on the right hand side before?
Maybe for the first time he should fly and rent a car your end to get some experience.
The drive down is long and tiring, very easy to make mistake.


----------



## huckdog (Jan 12, 2016)

He's coming down with a friend so they can share the driving and be an extra pair of eyes. We've all been in at the deep end! Imagine coming out of Malaga airport into bright sunshine, your satnav not kicking in yet, never driven on the correct side, with gear shift and hand brake in the wrong place and your partner screaming at you and having kittens! This was my first experience. I think my son will have it easier!!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

huckdog said:


> He's coming down with a friend so they can share the driving and be an extra pair of eyes. We've all been in at the deep end! Imagine coming out of Malaga airport into bright sunshine, your satnav not kicking in yet, never driven on the correct side, with gear shift and hand brake in the wrong place and your partner screaming at you and having kittens! This was my first experience. I think my son will have it easier!!


Ha Ha Been there, done that!


----------



## huckdog (Jan 12, 2016)

Actually we were on our way to Santiago de Calatrava to see my cousin and while there looked at properties in your area. We thought it was a bit too hilly and she HATES windy roads! We then went to Almeria - too dry! So we settled for Valencia. And now this is our 6th year in Spain. I love it here!


----------



## labob (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello, 

I've done the drive from the UK to Valencia and went through France because the ferry to Spain costs a bomb. 

If you take the 'D' roads through France it doesn't cost much extra in fuel and a lot less in not paying tolls. Plus the countryside is lovely. Then once you're over the border you just sit on the A23 past Huesca/Zaragoza/Teruel to Valencia.

If you bomb it you could probably do it in 2 1/2 days or less but I recommend three nights to allow for stop offs and wanderings.


----------



## Robors2 (Jun 12, 2015)

labob said:


> Hello,
> 
> If you bomb it you could probably do it in 2 1/2 days or less .


I need to do it in much less,
We have booked Villa near Valencia in May, leaving London on Friday evening and hoping to get there Saturday night :confused2:


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

Robors2 said:


> I need to do it in much less,
> We have booked Villa near Valencia in May, leaving London on Friday evening and hoping to get there Saturday night :confused2:


I did Birmingham to Barcelona with a friend in about 20 hours. We started out about 6pm, went through the tunnel about 11pm, stopped every 2 or 3 hours for half an hour or more through France to have a break, change drivers and let the dog stretch his legs too. Valencia is only a few hours further south and you are starting closer to the tunnel, so I think your timescale is doable if you are sharing the driving.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Robors2 said:


> I need to do it in much less,
> We have booked Villa near Valencia in May, leaving London on Friday evening and hoping to get there Saturday night :confused2:


London to Valencia route planner - ViaMichelin

20+ hours without stops !
Get caught for speeding in France and the Gendarme will make you cry !

So still a slap with an overnight, plus the extra costs in France that will add around 300eu to the cost of your crossing, plus the extra strain on the vehicle/driver by covering over 1000km more than going to Bilbao/Santander.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

VFR said:


> London to Valencia route planner - ViaMichelin
> 
> 20+ hours without stops !
> Get caught for speeding in France and the Gendarme will make you cry !
> ...


Agreed. However, depends on sailing times and the time spent at sea. A car can cover the ground quicker than a ferry steams


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Relyat said:


> Agreed. However, depends on sailing times and the time spent at sea. A car can cover the ground quicker than a ferry steams


For sure.


----------

